
Ask HN: What do you look for when searching for a house/condo? - tixocloud
Hi HN-ers,<p>We&#x27;re looking to build a Zillow-type company in Canada and are looking to understand how consumers shop for houses&#x2F;condos. I believe that the actual process takes place early on and there isn&#x27;t a need for a real estate agent when you&#x27;re just browsing.<p>I&#x27;d love to validate my assumption with you guys so I would love to hear how you guys shopped for your house&#x2F;condo and what things did you consider?<p>Cheers.
======
billconan
what zillow lacks is the information about the neighbors.

my friend purchased an apartment and turned out the neighbor one floor below
his has some kind of mental disorder. he has this hysteria that all his
neighbors are making loud noises, but everything is just his imagination. he
would call the police in midnight to complain, and even the police officers
felt sorry for my friend.

~~~
tixocloud
Wow. I'm sorry for your friend. I remember I got myself into a bad
neighborhood and you're definitely right about the lack of information around
neighbors. But it seems to me that any neighbor-related information would be a
privacy issue.

